# When to breed nigerian cross goats?



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I have a mix of Nigerian Dwarf goats, Oberhasli's, La Mancha, Alpine. I have used my Nigerian bucks to breed to my large breeds as well and also for first kidder's. But I am un sure of when they can be breed.... I now the main rule with large breeds is 75-80 lbs of body wait to be breed, and Nigerians it is a year or a LITTLE more if they are not growing as fast as others. So I am unsure of when the Nigerian cross large goats should be breed? I was thinking it would be the same maybe, or maybe just base it off there size?

Thank hope to hear back from someone! 

Red Maple Farm
Kas


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a Nigerian/Cashmere doeling. She was born last October. She is a little bigger then the purebred kids, but not much. I will wait till she is a year old before I breed her. However, if I had a doe that was growing more like her standard breed half...I would probably breed her earlier...if it was the Nigerian she was being bred to. 

This was one of those "unintended consequences" of breeding for a fall kidding season...I don't feel the urge to rush into breeding...they were obviously too young to breed for a fall birth...and I wouldn't want "winter" freshening...so it's easy to wait till Nov or so.


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

Well thank you for your response. I know what it's like to have those surprise breeding one of the new bucks that I just bought this year he wasn't even home for a day he got oh and he bred my Nigerian Dwarf does that was only 9 months old now she is year and she is due June 20th. Luckily I have nothing but Nigerian Dwarf bucks.... little stinker. I just figured I would go by my best judgement on the size for the animals when they should be bred. But I thought I would ask and see if I would get a response. And thank you!


----------

